# اسئلة مهمة ياليت تردون علي ضروري



## طيار محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة !!

هذا ثاني موضوع انزلة ياليت تردون علي مو زي موضوع الاول لني مهم الاسئلة الابطرحها 

1- هل يجب ان يكون لطيار طول 190 سم لا يقل عن هذا طول للدخول لطيار المدني 

2- كم تكون ارخص جامعة عربية شهادة معترف فيها لدراسة هندسة طيران وكم مدة دراسة 

3- الان لفحص الكشف طبي يجب ان يكون نظر 6/6 طيب والا نظرة اقل مايصلح يلبس نظارات 

4-وهل الاكادمية الامير سلطان بجدة لو درست فيها اطلع طيار مدني 

5- وهل يجب ان يكون وزن محدد لطيار المدني 

6- كم يجيب مبلغ كافي لدراسة هندسة طيران يعني اطلع فيها طيار مدني ياليت ا الاعندة خبر يحطلي مبلغ كامل بالريال تكفوون ضروري

ياليت رررد باقرب وقت


----------



## طيار محمد (3 أغسطس 2009)

ياخوان انا كل مانزل موضوع ماتردون علي والله لو اني عدو اماكم ردو ولو واحد مايعرف شاف موضوع يكون راد


----------



## عماد المشهداني (3 أغسطس 2009)

طيار محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة !!
> 
> هذا ثاني موضوع انزلة ياليت تردون علي مو زي موضوع الاول لني مهم الاسئلة الابطرحها
> 
> ...


 ساجيبك بحسب تسلسل الاسئلة 
1 . لا يوجد هكذا شرط ... اظن ان هناك تحديد فقط للطيارين العسكريين واعتقد ان الحد الادنى 165 سم اما بالنسبة للطيارين المدنيين فلا يوجد تحديد 
2 . كلفة دراسة هندسة الطيران بشكل عام لا تق عن عشرة الاف دولار سنويا ومدة الدراسة خمسة وفي بعض الجامعات ست سنوات
3 . يجب ان تكون قوة البصر 6/6 
4 . لا اعلم يمكنك مراسلة الاكاديمية المذكورة عن طريق النت ومعرفة الجواب على سؤالك
5 . اعتقد ان اقل وزن مطلوب 60 كغم
6 . الكلفة السنوية للدراسة في اكادميات الطيران التي تخرج طيارين لا تقل عن 12 الف دولا سنويا 

امنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 أغسطس 2009)

ادخل علي هذا الموضوع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21085.html


----------



## طيار محمد (3 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس وليد ربي يعطيك الف عافية على رد ياغالي بسس حسب علمي لزم يكون طول 190 سم ياليت ياليت تتاكدلي يا مهندس وليد هل يجب ان يكون طول 190 سم لطيار المدني ع فكرة مهندس وليد في واحد قالي انة في قلبين تاخذة رخصة طيران 8 شهور يعني اتسجل في في فلبين 8 شهور وتتخرج تسير طيران بس انا هذي معلومة شكيت فيها 8 شهور حبيت اسئلك هل هذا صحيح 8 شهور وتخرج اسير طيران طبعآ انا اتكلم على طيران المدني وللعلم انا انا اتكلم عن طيران المدني


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (3 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز بالنسبه للطول للطول مع الوزن مسموح بفارق حوالي 10 كيلو 

بمعني اذا كان طولك 175 ان يكون وزنك 85

وطول 190 اعتقد انك سوف تقبل 


بخصوص الوزن هناك ما يسمى بالـ Body Mass Index و هي عملية قياس الوزن بالنسبة للطول ، أخي الكريم طبعا إذا دخلت الطيران هذا الشيء سيقاس عندما تقدم على الرخصة الطبية لكن برأيي فكر بها بشكل صحي أولا .

على العموم لدي هذا الموقع لقياس الـ Body Mass Index ما عليك إلا إدخال طولك ( بالسينتيمتر ) و وزنك ( بالكليو جرام ) ثم اضعط على Calculate BMI ستظهر النتيجة لديك ثم ترى على حسب ، إذا كانت النتيجة :
18.5 أو أقل وزنك أقل من الطبيعي
18.5-24.9 وزنك طبيعي
25-29.9 وزنك فوق الطبيعي 
30 أو أكثر وزنك متخم ( أو مسمن )
http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/bmi-m.htm


----------

